
Amazon Prime not displaying Google Search due to structured data issue? - eddjtw
https://www.impression.co.uk/blog/17199/stream-wars-streaming-platform-seo-and-potential-organic-growth/
======
eddjtw
Streaming/Purchase options are displayed for most movie/tv shows in Google but
I've noticed not a lot of streaming platforms (Including Amazon Prime) get
featured in them.

For example, search "watch south park online" \- South Park is available on
both Netflix and Amazon, surely you want to try and have high visibility in
this space? I believe it's because they are supplying a non-indexed URL (it's
canonicalised towards another URL) in the structured data but I could be
wrong, I've included more details in the blog post

